# Flies



## RIRs (May 21, 2011)

Ok does anyone have a special way for killing the flies in the pig area? They are in a 30x45 area at night and then in a 5acrea pasture during the day. But they choose to poop in the pen at night so theres alot of flies. I rake the poop up in the morning but they are always still flying around. What can I do to get ride of them I already have fly traps around but they dont go to them.

Any info will help
Thanks


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2011)

I would get some Fly Predators (Spalding is a good source).  You can order from Jeffers Online.


----------



## RIRs (May 21, 2011)

Yes ive been looking for thoose for a long time I used to use them with my cattle but I dont have any more problems. Do they send 5k at once or they split every it in 2-3 week infernces? 

Thansk alot


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2011)

RIRs said:
			
		

> Yes ive been looking for thoose for a long time I used to use them with my cattle but I dont have any more problems. Do they send 5k at once or they split every it in 2-3 week infernces?
> 
> Thansk alot


Here's the link:
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/spalding-fly-predators/camid/LIV/cp/0034396/


----------



## RIRs (May 21, 2011)

Yeah I saw the website. But I dont understand the 2-3 week thing. Do they send a couple 100 every 2-3 weeks until the end of the season?


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2011)

They ship the quantity that you order every 2-3 weeks throughout fly season and you are charged for each shipment.


You can also just go straight to Spalding  to order.  They have a handy calculator so you get the right amount of predators and they explain the process better.


----------



## RIRs (May 21, 2011)

OK thanks alot Elevan...


----------

